# where?



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello, i am wondering where people are finding their walleyes on the river.. like on drop offs, shallow water, steady declines, etc... Any tips would helo a lot!, thanks ben.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

We have been getting them in a lot of differnt depths 3-15 with the majority of them coming in 8' or less. Most of the time right a long the edges of the sandbars where there is a little current. Things should start changing soon as I think the spawn will start soon, the males have been milking for the last week. Cranks have started to work for us also. Try and find the cleanest water water and thats where the best fish are.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ben -

Of course it all depends on the river you are fishing...small flow vs. large flow is a whole different mindset, but focus on transition areas, where rock turns to gravel, or gravel to mud. Focus on staging areas right now, near spawning sites.

Look for current breaks caused by rockdams, bridges, etc. Find an inflowing feeder creek and work the break where it enters the main river. These are some classic springtime spots. Again, gravelly or sandy bottoms are best for eyes, they are traditional spawning sites, but feel free to try out wherever you think there might be fish. That's what makes this fun, doing your own legwork!

What river ARE you planning on fishing?


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

I am foshing the missouri, no boat.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Check out my fishing reports in the fishing forum/ Mo. river


----------

